# Song lyrics



## avalon2004

Hi all,

Could a Romanian speaker translate the following lyrics into English? Apologies for lack of accents.

* Boxele ne dau fiori
 Vibreaza pana in zori
 Si locul ei ideal 
 O noapte fara egal*

_Thanks/Mulţumesc_


----------



## robbie_SWE

avalon2004 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could a Romanian speaker translate the following lyrics into English? Apologies for lack of accents.
> 
> *Boxele ne dau fiori* _The boxes (?)/The punches gives us shivers_
> *Vibreaza pana in zori *_They vibrate until morning_
> *Si locul ei ideal *_And her ideal place_
> *O noapte fara egal *_A night like no other_
> _
> Thanks/Mulţumesc_


 
So, that should do it! May I ask who's singing??

 robbie


----------



## avalon2004

Thanks for the translation.
The songs are sung by Romanian singer Cristina and the lyrics are from _Fara Egal_ (with Tataee) and _Totul Pe O Carte_ (with Grasu XXL). I might add that they are very good songs, too.


----------



## parakseno

robbie_SWE said:


> *Boxele ne dau fiori* _The boxes (?)/The punches gives us shivers_
> robbie



Actually, "boxele" = the speakers (the ones that you would attach to your computer/ HiFi)


----------



## 0ana

robbie_SWE said:


> Originally Posted by *avalon2004*
> Hi all,
> 
> Could a Romanian speaker translate the following lyrics into English? Apologies for lack of accents.
> 
> *Boxele ne dau fiori* _The boxes (?)/The punches gives us shivers_
> *Vibreaza pana in zori *_They vibrate until morning_
> *Si locul ei ideal *_And her ideal place_
> *O noapte fara egal *_A night like no other_
> _
> Thanks/Mulţumesc_
> So, that should do it! May I
> 
> So, that should do it! May I ask who's singing??
> 
> robbie



Hi, 

I think it actually means: 

*"Boxele ne dau fiori* - _The speakers gives us shivers"..._


----------

